# Lowes replacement sashes



## Windows on Wash

You are referring to what is called a sash kit. It provides the new jamb tracks, balances (often time tension fit) and new sashes. They are cheaper than replacement window, not by much usually, but can be difficult to get in properly.

If they are not done properly, the will leak like a sieve. Have you considered a storm window if you are not thinking replacement. They are a bit easier to install correctly.


----------



## pyper

Hi, Thanks,

We have storm windows. My wife strongly dislikes them.

I suggested just taking the storms off and having higher heating bills, but she wants new windows.

The house is brick. The replacement windows I've seen in brick always seem to involve smaller sashes by about 1.5" all around. I don't like that.


----------



## Windows on Wash

Take a look around. There are some narrower profile replacement windows out there that will not cost you much glass.

Even the vinyl line that we use only shrinks the opening by about 3/4" a side.

If you went with Fiberglass, that can be as little as 1/2" a side.

Sash kits are fine, but they are notorious for not sealing right and very finicky to get in properly.


----------



## HomeSealed

Windows on Wash said:


> Take a look around. There are some narrower profile replacement windows out there that will not cost you much glass.
> 
> Even the vinyl line that we use only shrinks the opening by about 3/4" a side.
> 
> If you went with Fiberglass, that can be as little as 1/2" a side.
> 
> Sash kits are fine, but they are notorious for not sealing right and very finicky to get in properly.


+1. I don't like sash-kits at all. We actually do several jobs per year where we replace them because they leak air... You are in the price range of a half-way decent diy replacement window already (depending on options), that is the route that I'd go.


----------



## pyper

Good to know.

So where do I go to see samples of replacement windows that won't lose too much glass?

Searching for windows on the internet it difficult, because so many of the links are for the Microsoft product. Doh!


----------



## HomeSealed

Where are you located?... That will dictate which products are available to you. Okna, Sunrise, Softlite Pro, and Gorell Timeless are all good, slim-lined options. You can do a zip code search on most manufacturer websites to see if they serve your area.


----------



## pyper

South Carolina.

I'll check into the ones you mentioned.


----------



## waterman1971

What type of windows are in the house now?

What type of glazing? 

You may be able to order the double glass and use different glazing on the existing sash.


----------



## pyper

waterman1971 said:


> What type of windows are in the house now?
> 
> What type of glazing?
> 
> You may be able to order the double glass and use different glazing on the existing sash.



They're wooden 70's vintage single-pane divide lite. The sashes move up and down in spring loaded aluminum tracks.

Each sash has 6 panes. I think there are 16 windows on the main floor, and 11 in the basement. We will probably leave the basement unchanged.


----------

